
Ask HN: Is 5G Dangerous for Humans? - ToFab123
My Facebook wall is floated with non-technical people posting articles about the danger of 5G to humans. The mainstream tech press rarely addresses the topic. The same goes for HN. If the subject comes up, most comments seem to agree that it is not dangerous, yet many outside the tech worlds seems to agree on that is.
======
db48x
Probably. If you really care, read up on how electromagnetic waves actually
affect tissue, and compute the dose rate yourself. It's moderately
complicated, but doable in your spare time.

Otherwise, just remember that the the scarier the "news" report is, the more
clicks it gets. The more clicks it gets, the more advertising can be shown.
The more ads are shown, the more money someone makes. Thus, it's in their
financial interest to scare you as much as possible. Can you really trust some
random stranger to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth
when their paycheck depends on writing the scariest thing they can think of?
And what's scarier than invisible radiation beamed from radiation towers by
huge multi-national radiation companies to radiate the brains of your
children? More scary = more money.

